# Fitting Stainless Steel Spring Handles



## thx1138 (Nov 2, 2014)

Guy's,

How do you fit stainless steel spring handles if you have them, is there different methods?

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't understand the question.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## thx1138 (Nov 2, 2014)

I mean installing the stainless steel handles used on the smokers













bbq_grill_spring_handle_stainless_stell_2.jpg



__ thx1138
__ Nov 2, 2014






Not sure how you fit these on

Regards,

Phil


----------



## wolfman1955 (Nov 3, 2014)

THX1138 said:


> I mean installing the stainless steel handles used on the smokers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.These are meant to fit between two brackets that are attached to door or cover that gets hot. There is a bolt or rod that runs loosely through the middle of the spring and connects to the brackets. The air space created between the spring and the bolt or rod prevent the spring from getting hot enough to burn your hand. A picture is worth a thousand words.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/g/i/334021/first-brisket-smoke-mes-analog/sort/display_order/


----------



## thx1138 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thx,

Yes, I know what the handles do & why, it's just that on some of the home made smokers put them onto a rod that is welded to the smoker lid.

I wondered how they are actually fitted when this is the case as I cannot see a way thet the spring handle could be bent around the rod

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## wolfman1955 (Nov 4, 2014)

IMHO the spring is put on the rod and then the rod is bent into shape desired.


----------

